# Bloody Mary...the ultimate D trigger?



## 20580 (May 25, 2005)

I had the diarrhea under control, and I was looking forward to a nice holiday today. I made the mistake of having one bloody mary this morning at 10:00AM, and within 30 minutes all hell broke loose. I've had nine trips to the pot in the last three hours. Good Lord, did everybody know about this but me?By the way, what does the checkbox for "signature" do when writing a message to post? I've tried it on and off, and I can't tell if it does anything.BigBob...Atlanta, GA


----------



## Lagomorph (Mar 4, 2005)

Oh that's awful! I can't go near anything that contains tomatoes of any kind or I'll get D. I know some people can't have alcohol. I can drink beer and wine without having any problems.


----------

